# How Did Your Rats Get Their Names?



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

My first girl's original name was Talulah, but I didn't think that fit her very well so I renamed her Naydeen. I named my other girl Toffee because she is a soft yellow color and is very sweet. Some rats on here have very interesting names, I'm curious how they got them! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

My first boys : Ratticus- b/c its a great name for a rat..lol Tar- b/c he was black and whiteMy boys now: Chrome b/c he's grey Nugget b/c he was so small Dash b/c he dashes everywhere Cotton b/c he is a white masked Sid b/c I couldnt think of any thing else at the momentAlthough I may change Sid and Cotton , not sure yet. I like names that you dont hear all the time.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Yeah I like creative names too, often what happens with me is I give my pets "official names" and then just end up calling them a nickname 90% of the time 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leraine (Feb 21, 2014)

I named my rat, Anna, after a character from the video game, Bioshock Infinite.


----------



## brundlefly (Mar 27, 2014)

Ghost: the albino direwolf from Game of Thrones
Indy: Indiana Jones
Brisby: Jonathan Brisby from The Secret of Nimh
Anakin: Anakin Skywalker from Star Wars
Scabbers: My agouti Harry Potter boy!


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

Mine are all puns.
Nacho- because he's a lovely nacho cheese, and I can say, "He's nacho rat, he's mine." hehe.
Gordon- His full name is Gordon Ratsey like Gordon Ramsey
Ahjeeb- Is arabic for "rats!"


----------



## TheBears (Aug 8, 2013)

My husband was born in Chicago and is a huge Bears fan so that was my bargaining chip when I wanted rats. So we have:
(Charles) Tillman: PEW, neutered male
(Devin) Hester: black self, neutered male
(Walter) Payton: black bershire, (soon to be spayed) female


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

Jack - named after mine& my partners brothersFlash- my partners brother named it because he was fast at climbing over you lok


----------



## cammipooh (Apr 26, 2014)

Sneezes original name was Patches, because his coloring, but it got changed to Sneezes, because he does that a lot. Haha. Usually when he's excited, smells something new, in a new place, or curious. 

Love, Cameron and Sneezes


----------



## FoxyRed (Apr 25, 2014)

When i got Cake from school she was named Mopar and i didnt like that name so i started thinking "what would a good creative name for this rat?". i knew it had to be on the weird side because thats how i am. As i was thinking of a name my friend who also has a rat txt me and said to send her a pic and what i named it. I had to tell her sadly I couldnt think of a name and shes like name it Pancake. OMG it was I loved it but i felt that it was too long so i shortened it to Cake. 
It fits with the other weird names i gave my pets


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Spunky: Is always full of energy from the day we brought her home. She loves to hand wrestle and play with her humans just as much as her cage mates.
Rizzo: My fiance named her after Rizzo from the muppets.
Harlie: I honestly am not sure about this one, it just kind of came to me! 
Daisy: She is a sweet, beautiful girl and her fur reminds me of a light yellow daisy.
Sterling: His name actually came from the cartoon Archer, Mr Sterling Archer. We thought it was a good name for him since he will soon be living with 4 girls, lol!


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Mine's named after a book/movie Rattitoullie I just spell it different. When I get his son it will be Stewart Little. My girls also had names from books Bella and Alice from Twilight

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Mine have a theme going on, Rocks and gemstones and plants. It started with Jasper, he had ruby eyes and I like red jasper, then Lilly because my husband and I like lilies. Then Lilly had two girls that we kept and to keep the theme they were named Ruby and Thistle. Matilda is the odd rat out, I just liked the name lol
Then I took in Mica, like the rock/mineral but pronounced MEE-KAH, and Violet. 

I also have a beta named Padparadscha since he's a brilliant orange but we call him Pad for short.


----------



## Hollizard (Apr 25, 2014)

My boys, Kepler and Hubble, are named after space telescopes.


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

Mine are named after super cool and/ or radical women.
Ada named after Ada Lovelace
Voltairine named after Voltairine de Cleyre
Cleyre also named after Voltairine de Cleyre
Lucy named after Lucy Parsons

Yep, we're so cool to hang with at my house.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Warning: MASSIVE rambling ahead about my babies with unnecessarily long descriptions because I love talking about my ratties!

Bijou: I had the idea for names for a trio of girls to be "Bijou", "Bauble", and "Trinket" since they all mean basically the same thing. I didn't intend on getting girls or other rats anytime soon last July. But I fell in love with Bijou immediately upon seeing her at the pet store. I had never seen a rat that looked like her. And after meeting her and she gave me kisses and begged to be picked up and taken away from the young bully biting rats in the small 10 gal tank with her.. I just HAD to take her. She was pregnant and had her babies 6 days after I took her home, but her babies have been wonderful fantastic little darlings, despite them all being high white and two of them developing Megacolon when they were 2 weeks old. They're still perfect little sweeties, I just feel so bad they won the lottery for irresponsible breeding and bad genetics. Bijou has the classic pretty, yet bad signs of being a high white. odd-eyed, and large spots of beige/mink color on white fur. She is very small-boned and dainty with fluffly thin fur and looks a bit like an old lady rat! She is a non stop force of energy and exploration. But she was so pretty and sweet and unique looking, that I had to use the word "Bijou" because it means something like a dainty delicate piece of precious jewelry, and it really fit her. 

Mouse: Bijou's daughter with megacolon. She looks almost identical in coloration and the odd eyes like her mother. Her pattern is only slightly different. I'm not great at coming up with names. But little Mouse has always been a very skittish and nervous girl. When she was younger, before developing her enlarged stomach, she was also very dainty and had a triangular face, and looked almost exactly like a fancy mouse. Because of her demeanor and her looks, I nicknamed her Mouse, and just kept it since it suits her. She's a high strung nervous little girl, but she is probably also the sweetest, gentlest, loving little ratty I have right now. I'm so proud of her for making it to 9 months old with her condition!! I hope she has YEARS left!

Aoife: Pronounced "EE-fuh". Bijou's hairless daughter. The only hairless rat in her litter. She is also very small and petite. Aoife is a strange, crazy, hyper, silly little girl. When she was only a few weeks old, she still had some fuzz. Her colors were all white with a big spot of beige/mink on her rump and red eyes. Now she's all naked with only a little white fuzz on her face and tightly curled whiskers. She's so ugly and adorable! She acts so different from all the other rats, and LOVES her wodent wheel (we call it "Aoife's wheel") and often climbs upside down on the cage ceilings. Aoife is an old Irish name meaning "beautiful (sarcasm hehe), radiant, joyful" and was a unique uncommon name and just fit her so well. 

Charlie: Bijou's neutered son who has megacolon. White with a few tiny spots of beige/mink on his rump, beautiful glowing happy pink eyes. He's super cheerful almost all the time, and just seems to love life. Ever since he was a little baby, and up until recently when he became a full adult, he often did the boggling/bruxxing equivalent with happy hiccups and would do it with such gusto he would also chirp loudly with each hiccup. Such a cutie! He's a big boy, but smaller then my boyfriend's two males. Before I ever met Bijou, I had a random dream one night that I had a male shoulder rat best buddy who was a PEW named Charles. Charles seemed a little formal, so I called him Charlie instead. I'm so proud of him too for also making it to 9 months old with his condition. I also hope we have YEARS more together. Also, squeaking and complaining loudly about anything and everything is what seems to complete his soul. lol

Berki: Bijou's other neutered son. He's a little larger than Charlie, black eyes, and berkshire mink/beige with parts of his white tummy creeping up too far on one side. He's the only one of Bijou's litter that might not be high white, but the finger of white that comes up his side is indication that he probably also is. He's a very plain rat, nothing that really stands out. but I like that about him. He's just a good little boy and a total squish. He feels so much different to hold in my hands than any other rat. His fur and fat are so soft with his solid bones and muscle underneath, I feel like I'm holding a warm chunk of memory foam. He's a sweet little boy and very naughty! Always getting into trouble! His name should be obvious. I had a hard time thinking of something to call him (was thinking Bergamot, it sounds similar) so I just called him "berki boy" short for berkshire boy, and "Berki" stuck.

I hope you all enjoyed reading my mini-novel about my rats! haha


----------



## heartrats (Jun 16, 2012)

We've gone from naming them after Pink Ladies from Grease to our latest additions that we named Maggie and Michonne from The Walking Dead! We have a a lot of rats though so our naming strategy changes a lot lol


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

I like to give most of mine 'tough' names. However, the feeder baby I am rearing at the moment was named Java because his agouti coloring, for some reason, made me think of coffee.


----------



## Wow (Mar 26, 2014)

I got mine when reading Homer's Iliad. So the boys are named Phoebus, Sol, and Apollo. All are names of Apollo, the patron god of Troy.


----------



## MichaelK (Feb 6, 2014)

GrayGray (Grayson) was named after my bestfriend MoMo (Mohawk) my bestfriend told me his coloring made it look like a mohawk. (Hes a black hooded)Lucky was named lucky because i came across him in a feeder bin while looking for a new friend he was right up at the glass and looked super inquisitive so i named him Lucky cause he was Lucky to be seen ha.


----------



## QueenB1958 (Apr 27, 2014)

Both of mine (Margo and Bobby) are from my favorite show, Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

Ratticus already had his name when we adopted him and I thought it was funny so we kept it. Though I normally end up just calling him Rattie, which is terribly unoriginal. Oh well lol. Bilbo got his name from Lord of the Rings. His brother, who has since passed away, was Frodo.


----------



## Amradel (Apr 13, 2014)

Peregrine (or just Pippin) got his name from Lord of the Rings, along with Meriadoc. (Merry)


----------



## ratmode (May 15, 2014)

My rats are named Trey and Page, after two of the guys from Phish


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

*Past Rats:

*Molly- She got her name from an MSI song titled "Molly".
Mimi (Molly's daughter)- She got her name from the goddess of death (I forgot exactly what goddess of death it was. XD)

*Present Rats:*

Pastoolio- He got his name from an Invader Zim episode.
Toast- His name comes from his charmingly good looks! He looks exactly like a nice fat slice of toast, with strawberry jam. =P
V- He got his name from my favorite graphic novel character.
Evy- She got her name after the same graphic novel. V and Evy are twins. =D
Lynn- Her name is short for "Little Ninja". She got her name because when I first caught her and drove home with her she managed to escape my hands and hide in the car for a good half an hour until we found her. When we did find her she would poke her head out from under the seat every few seconds and vanish back into the depths of my car until we caught her again.


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

Dash got his name because he has a nice stripe 'dash' on his back. My hubby did not agree but agreed on lord Dashington. (Lol) we never call him that! 
Speckle got his name because he has a dot, a speckle on his back. So again it's actually Captain Speckle. 
Diego - no idea really, it was between that and Pablo
George - hubby really really really wanted to call him Skaramanga. It was that for like 3 days. But then I just did not like saying it all the time and thought / it was just my bday the other day and shall play that card. So he is named after the Royal Prince - but hubby thinks he is named after George Clarke - one of my favourite living architects. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Roonel (Jan 27, 2014)

When my son and I were thinking of rat names, and we knew we had two boys coming, we both liked Fred for a name. So Sam said, how about Fred and George (Harry Potter)? So that's what we named them. Our third we called Charlie, after another Weasley brother. But I would be happy with the names even if they weren't book-based because I like them anyway.


----------



## ALLOisaSAURUS (May 2, 2014)

My little girl (who is getting friends soon) is named Nimbus, like the broom. The boys I'm getting will probably be Oddment and Tweak. Or perhaps Flourish and Blott. Not quite sure yet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

My rat Quan the Warlock is named because she is a wizard at escaping and after a demon warlock in one on my favorite books (Artemis Fowl Book 5: The lost Colony by Eoin Colfer) and Strawberry was named because she is small and sweet and she love strawberries


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Penelope is a black hooded, and kinda reminded me of a skunk cuz she waddles aruond like one, so I named her penelope after the cat from pepe le pew. Olive is just big and round and black so I names her Olive haha. And Lulu was supposed to be named button cuz shes a dwarf and cute as a button but Lulu just kinda stuck


----------



## Click (May 20, 2014)

I've had quite a few rats and we always go for themes for them.

Herb Theme:
- Melissa & Rosemary - Such big names for little rats, they were always Milly and Rosie (I actually had to stop and remind myself of the herb Milly had been named after). Milly was a black hooded with a stripe down her back, Rosie was the same but in agouti. Rosie's face was a funny shape, it curved slightly to the side but she was dead cute. They were supposed to be my brother's but I kind of took over caring for them because he was too young for them.
- Dill - We'd had Milly and Rosie for about two days and my Dad fell in love with them so went and got an agouti boy for himself. He was a lovely big chunky rat.
- Rue - Another of my Dad's rats, he was white with a grey V down his face and broken stripe down his back. He was really nervous and shy so Rue seemed to suit him somehow.
- Tarragon, Teasel and Thyme - My last Herbie rats. A trio of PEWs who were almost impossible to tell apart when I first got them, so I had to dab them with coloured spots between their shoulderblade. Tarry was blue, Teasel red and Thyme green. Thyme used to sleep on top of his brothers and regularly ended up with a purple chin because the colour rubbed off! Thyme was a big, fat lazy rat. Teasel was playful and Tarry was a bit shyer. I think their names were too similar because they never really learned their names as well as the others we had.

Computer Rats:
- Chip & Flash - I worked in a computer shop for a few years and so decided I wanted a computer-themed name for my pair of ratty boys. I spent ages poring through the computer magazines we got and finally settled on Flash and Chip. Both were tan hooded with stripes. Flash was a rex with crinkly fur and curly whiskers, easily the cutest little thing I've ever laid eyes on and dead playful. Unfortunately he got a tumour on his spine and died after surgery to remove it. Chip was very skittish and although he didn't have he rex coat, he was really long-furred and I've never known a rat to shed as much as him! These two almost ended up being named Heffalump and Woozle (Lumpy and Woo for short, hehe).

Colour-Themed:
- Nero & Finn - These were the rats that sold my husband on them as a pet. He came with me to get them and was scared to touch them in case he hurt them. When Nero died he cried as much as I did because they'd become best friends. Before I went to get them I looked up names which meant colours and then, because I got a black rat (Nero) and a white rat (Finn) I picked names which meant dark and light. Nero had a white stripe down his tummy and Finnie had a dark patch on his nose and bum. They were also the only two rats to have middle names, Nero Ten and Finn Bo, inspired by Doctor Who.

Random:
- Ali - Short for Alistair, my brother had a dream that we got a rat named Alistair so when my Dad picked up an agouti hooded there was no question about what we would name him. He ended up being a companion for Nero when Finn died and Nero loved him.

X-Men:
- Storm, Rogue & Jubilee - When my brother was older we rescued three females for him, a mother and her two daughters. He quickly settled on an X-Men theme. Storm was a lovely soft grey, I've never felt a dog as soft as her, she was like velvet. Then there was Jubilee, who was a white dumbo, usually called Juju, or Juju-bean. And Rogue was an agouti hooded, she was a little unique ratty, whatever the other two were doing, she would do the opposite so Rogue seemed like the best name.

Harry Potter:
- Hermione and Lily - My Dad also rescued a couple of girl rats who he gave a Harry Potter theme because Hermione was a white rat with a grey splodge on her head with a white zigzag through it. As she was a girl, Harry wasn't an option so she was Hermione. Lily was a big fat white rat so the name just went with the colour.

Sherlock Holmes:
- Sherlock and Mycroft - Because Nero was so much older than Ali they didn't have very long together so when Ali was on his own we decided to get a pair of young boys to keep him company. My husband is a massive Sherlock Holmes fan and as he'd become a big ratty fan too (with Nero and Finn) and let him help chose the names and he went for Sherlock and Mycroft, nicknamed Mikey. They were both black hooded rats with stripes down their backs. Sherlock was a big fatty and Mikey was a skinny little thing.

Christmas Girls:
- Holly, Ivy, Carol and Bell - Our last rats were four girls. We thought we were getting boys and so were going to name them after the rats from The Amazing Maurice and His Educated Rodents but then they turned out to be girls. As we got them in the first week of December it seemed obvious which theme we should go for. Holly was a big white fatty rat with a tan cap, Ivy was a tan hooded with a stripe down her back, Bell was white with a grey V shape on her face and stripe down her back (the white and grey fur had two different textures and I just loved stroking her), Carol was white all overwith a little light grey splodge just above one eye. Carol's name started out as a placeholder until we could come up with something better, but somehow it just suited her and she never became anything different.

I'm currently planning themes for our next ratties. They're supposed to be more mine than my husband's (because MY dog has become my husband's dog, she's such a daddy's girl) so while he keeps suggesting composers and musical names, I'm leaning more towards something from The Hobbit or Star Wars, hehe.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Opie, Jax, and Chibs - from Sons of Anarchy. We call them the Squeaks of Anarchy, lol.

Ezra is named after the lead singer of Vampire Weekend. We call him Ezzie.

Squeak's name is actually SqueakyBud. This came about after discussing names with my 5 year old son.


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

My boys that have passed away were Montgomery Clift because my friend suggested naming him after an old actor. And then Arthur Christmas after the movie Arthur Christmas because my mum loved that movie and then got a rat after seeing it. My current rats Shaun and Denny were named after Olympians because I got then during the Sochi Winter Olympics. Their full names are Denny Morrison and Shaun White. Then my mum and I were in an I love Lucy phase and named the 3rd boy Ricky Riccardo and the 2 girls Lucy and Ethel.


----------



## QueenB1958 (Apr 27, 2014)

Jessiferatu said:


> Opie, Jax, and Chibs - from Sons of Anarchy. We call them the Squeaks of Anarchy, lol.Ezra is named after the lead singer of Vampire Weekend. We call him Ezzie.Squeak's name is actually SqueakyBud. This came about after discussing names with my 5 year old son.


That's awesome bc mine are Margo ( Tigs daughter Dawn changed her name to Margo ) and Bobby. And I might be getting another boy in a few weeks who I want to name Kozik. Sons is by far my all time favorite show


----------



## Kuraudia (Jan 15, 2014)

Wooo, long story xDD
Wedgie ---> When he was younger, he spent his entire time in tubes. My dad commented on how he looked wedged and called him Wedgie.
Basil ---> Have you ever watched "Fawlty Towers"? The owner is called Basil, and one of his employees, Manuel (who doesn't speak Spanish) buys a rat thinking it's a hamster and names it Basil. xD
Harley's nickname is "Unamuno" ---> When she and her siblings were born, we gave them all numbers, and hers was one. My sister morphed it into Unamuno, the surname of a Spanish author from the 20th century (Miguel de Unamuno).
The other were just names I liked ^^


----------

